# Kaltgerätestecker - flach für SilverStone Fortress FT03



## Badly (5. März 2016)

*Kaltgerätestecker - flach für SilverStone Fortress FT03*

Hi, 
weiss jemand von Euch, wo ich für dieses Gehäuse den flachen Kaltgerätestecker kaufen kann. 
Hab schon einen normalen abgewinkelten gekauft, aber der steht noch deutlich über wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann.

Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man, wie es aussehen muss.

Merci


----------



## Abductee (5. März 2016)

*AW: Kaltgerätestecker - flach für SilverStone Fortress FT03*

Ist der originale Stecker kaputt?
Der Winkelstecker ist extra flach, so was wirst du auf normalen Weg nicht bekommen.
Der originale Stecker geht ja auch in eine Buchse am Boden, wolltest du das selber löten?


----------



## Badly (5. März 2016)

*AW: Kaltgerätestecker - flach für SilverStone Fortress FT03*

Ne viel einfacher, habe das Gehäuse gebraucht gekauft und der Stecker war nicht dabei. Dachte mir nichts dabei und stelle erst jetzt fest, dass es Sondermaß ist.
Muss man doch irgendwo kaufen können?!


----------



## Abductee (5. März 2016)

*AW: Kaltgerätestecker - flach für SilverStone Fortress FT03*

Silverstone anschreiben.
Der originale Winkelstecker geht ja in eine Buchse am Boden wo du dann einen normalen Kaltgerätekabel anstecken kannst.


----------



## Brehministrator (5. März 2016)

*AW: Kaltgerätestecker - flach für SilverStone Fortress FT03*

Seit ihr sicher, dass der Stecker noch kürzer ist als ein normaler gewinkelter Kaltgerätestecker, wie z.B. dieser hier?

Goobay Kaltgerate Anschlusskabel [ Schutzkontakt-Stecker - Kaltgerate-Buchse C13] Schwarz 1.5  m 9, A | voelkner - direkt gunstiger

Von den Bildern her sieht's mir fast so aus, als wäre das von der Bauform her ein sehr ähnlicher Stecker. Dann müsste man nicht extra Silverstone anschreiben


----------



## Abductee (5. März 2016)

*AW: Kaltgerätestecker - flach für SilverStone Fortress FT03*

Der originale Winkelstecker verläuft fast bündig mit dem Netzteilgehäuse.


----------



## Brehministrator (5. März 2016)

*AW: Kaltgerätestecker - flach für SilverStone Fortress FT03*

Ok, das ist dann aber nicht wie auf dem Foto vom TE. Ich dachte, so wie auf dem Foto soll es aussehen. Dann hatte ich das nur falsch verstanden


----------



## Badly (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kaltgerätestecker - flach für SilverStone Fortress FT03*

Hmm habt Ihr eine aktuelle Email von SStone
Wenn ich über die Homepage schreibe, kommt nur
SMTP Error: The following recipients failed: info.eu@silverstonetek.de


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kaltgerätestecker - flach für SilverStone Fortress FT03*

Webformular oder Facebook.
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.
SilverStone Technology EU - Deutsch

Es gibt noch eine die glaub ich nur für Garantieabwicklungen da ist: support.eu@silverstonetek.de


----------

